# Anybody Camp At Hickory Run State Park?



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I am looking for a campground for the maiden voyage for the 210 and am thinking of Hickory Run State Park in PA. Anybody have any experiences there?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not sure if their facilities have been updated.............. I am pretty sure Promise Land has been updated........ I have heard many great things about Promise Land,.........i think i have heard good about Hickory Run.......... but i have not been to either since i was a kid....... (like 25 years ago)


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Pennsylvania/Denver.html#CGID2415

It doesn't sound too good....sorry!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Pennsylvania/Denver.html#CGID2415
> 
> It doesn't sound too good....sorry!!


Not the same place - I'm talking about a PA State Park in the Poconos.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ftwildernessguy said:


> http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Pennsylvania/Denver.html#CGID2415
> 
> It doesn't sound too good....sorry!!


Not the same place - I'm talking about a PA State Park in the Poconos.
[/quote]

There is a review for it though..... and it is good.....
Hickory Run State Park

Promise Land actually reviews even better








Promise Land Staet Park


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I am looking for a campground for the maiden voyage for the 210 and am thinking of Hickory Run State Park in PA. Anybody have any experiences there?


We camped at Hickory Run several times when we had a pop up. Your 210 will probably be ok, but our 26RS won't fit. We've been to Promised Land State park several times. The sites there are nice (at the lower lake. It's just good to fill your water tank where you register.(water is better)), and personally, I like it better there. I know the facilities have been upgraded, and they're nice. It's just my opinion.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Pennsylvania/Denver.html#CGID2415
> 
> It doesn't sound too good....sorry!!


Not the same place - I'm talking about a PA State Park in the Poconos.
[/quote]

Sorry about that! Youo'd think they'd have a limit on how many places in PA can call themselves Hickory Run!


----------

